
1Password vs. LastPass vs. keepass - matt_the_bass
Hi all, what are people’s opinions of various pw managers? There was a lot of discussion about using Pw managers in the comments from Troy hunts latest blog post and I’m curious which ones are considered best&#x2F;worst.<p>For general corporate use, the multi vault and sharing of vaults features of 1password are great. However the self hosting of keepass is clearly better for other users.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
navjack27
I use keepass on all my computers and phones synced via Google drive. It's the
only thing I'll use because self hosted. If Google drive stops being a thing
then I'd just use my NAS. Haven't ever had an issue with it. I don't use it
for security really, just convenience. I disable the clear clipboard option
and I don't use a long encryption on the database file. It's very unorganized
because I can't be bothered to clean it, so I have a good history essentially
of old passwords. I also use it to store other stuff attached as notes or
files. Sue me, I have my keepass DB password in the clear in a txt that I just
copy paste to unlock.

